# Case 530 Instruments



## TucsonJim (Aug 12, 2012)

I have an early 1960s Case 530 gas tractor with the Auto-Lite instrument panel. I am looking for replacements for the Fuel and Temp guages for that panel. I am also looking for the converter temp guage for the Case-o-matic. Please contact me if you have any of these items or know of a good source. 
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## mayorbob (Mar 23, 2016)

I know this is several years old, but did you find the instruments you were looking for? I have a 1962 Case 530 with Case-O-Matic tranny. I need to replace all the instruments. Any suggestions? Thanks... Bob


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Roger Hornbaker at http://www.antiquetractors.com/


----------

